

Show HN: Magnetiq – Just a nice unfinished game - alessiosantocs
http://alessiosantocs.github.io/Magnetiq/

======
alessiosantocs
I built this game in the beginning of my career as a Javascript developer. I
built a sort of custom rendering engine for drawing on the screen.

Could it be a nice cooperative open source game? Who would contribute to it?

P.S. the game works great on iPad and it should be multiplayer :)

